# Fertility at 40



## Laz1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi all, 

Need some advice looking at doing some sort of fertility and just turned 40. Have been trying naturally and no luck what does everyone suggest iui or ivf and does anyone have any recommendations for a clinic in West Sussex or Surrey regio 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kiss (Oct 23, 2017)

Hiya Laz I think your decision depends on affordability and also the likely outcome percentages. If I were you I'd get some info on those for local clinics and see how you feel. The HFEA website give some good information on clinics and results. Then having initial tests at a clinic might make one route more obvious. Hope that helps xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Laz
Might be worth getting some basic tests done for you and DH with your GP to see if any identifiable issue e.g. thyroid etc.

I think it's a personal decision but maybe go for ivf- you could do an iui while you are waiting?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Co-signing the above xx


----------

